# Do any villagers avoid you?



## CainWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

It seems that more often than not there are some villagers that are around every time I turn on my game and I see them every day strolling about, but there are some that I have to search every Nook's and cranny (bad pun is bad) before I manage to stumble across them in the last place I look. Since Colton moved in from the campsite I have only seen him in town twice in the past couple weeks while on my main, and Sparro is fairly elusive as well. I swear this one time I was looking for Sparro I checked the town, Brewster's cafe, all the stores, all the museum exhibits, villager houses, then I went back to Brewster's and found him (not the first time a jock teleported around town, this one time I ran past Bam on the way to the store and when I walked in he was already there). I know some villager types aren't even awake at certain times but I don't have these problems with Julian and Sterling so I don't think it has anything to do with personality type. There are even times when I log into my alt character and they suddenly appear in town after I was unable to find them, I swear they're avoiding my mayor or something.

I think it might just be bad luck but it seems odd that it's always those two that I can't find unless I hunt them down (there have been others in the past but currently it's just them that do this). I think it's hilarious although a bit annoying since I'm trying to be friends with Sparro, does anyone else have this kind of thing happen?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Nobody...


----------



## Tasuot (Jan 18, 2015)

I feel like that happens to me sometimes. Like for example, Molly is definitely my favorite villager, but she's always no where to be found!
Very rarely do I ever find her right outside of her home. She's always hanging out in other places.
But I don't play enough for it to become a nuisance for me, lol.


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 18, 2015)

No villagers avoid me.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 19, 2015)

Nope. They all ping me to talk _all the time_. LOL. But I'm not complaining! I love it.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 19, 2015)

Can rarely find Francine or Simon, not that I mind much though


----------



## biker (Jan 20, 2015)

I wouldn't say "avoid" but some special villagers tend to ignore me more when I need them, like Freya for example lol (damn just gimme a pwp suggestion). In other hand Keaton pings me all freaking time!!! So really, I dunno.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

yes, Lobo. which is sad because he's my second favorite villager
it's very hard to find him when he's not home and he's usually not home and when I finally find him and talk to him he almost never say anything interesting and doesn't ask me for tasks like the other villagers...
his situation was kind of tedious when I first got him but now he's a little better I think, there is hope lol XD


----------



## peppermintys (Jan 21, 2015)

Not that they avoid me, but Fang tends to stay inside a lot and that's probably because he's cranky, but I love seeing him outside so I'm just emo about it


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 21, 2015)

Nan avoided me all the dang time it was so annoying lol also Julian likes to hide as well


----------



## princessmorgan (Jan 21, 2015)

Julian is hard to find. MIA most of the time. Before my town Glitter got lost Chrissy was always never anywhere but when I would log on as the ahjussi of my town she would always be there! Talk about frustrating. In my town Random, MArina shows up very infrequently and Muffy is always in some random void.


----------



## katronsensei (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't think villagers are programed to ignore you. I rreally don't. II have been playing on and off for a year now while TTing (sooo four in game years almost ^^. I have noticed villagers tend to disappear and go places for a few days at certain times. Liiike one time Octavian was at retail at 1pm for three days. But I really thing it is something that just happens and it cycles out. All I can say is if anyone can't find a villager is to turn the game off for a few hours and check again.


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 22, 2015)

Stitches is never anywhere to be found >.<


----------



## Brain.Boy (Jan 22, 2015)

Zell and Klaus would always avoid me it seemed. Zell would be in the museum's bug section, and Klaus would be in the aquarium. Which is minutely annoying because they were so fun to talk to. 

Yuka now seems to do that too. She's always hiding in either the art gallery or in Retail. But it's not so bad, she usually gravitates towards the plaza around 5pm.


----------



## MaverickZer0 (Jan 23, 2015)

wolggang hated me for some odd reason in the beginning of my new town


----------



## Candy_Rose (Jan 23, 2015)

Sterling used to do this to me all the time when he lived in my town.  I would always find him in the fossil or fish exhibit. 

The more I talked to him and the more I befriended him, I saw him in town more often, though he still often went to main street, more often than other villagers.  

He moved, sadly, but he left me with his picture so I will always remember the fun times I had with him.  

Knox in my mom's town is ALWAYS somewhere else whenever I visit her town.


----------



## Jou (Jan 23, 2015)

I wish Spork in one of my towns would ignore me. >.o I hit him with things. a lot.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 23, 2015)

I think it's a bit akin to the phrase "a watched pot never boils"--the villager I want to find is never to be found c:


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 23, 2015)

All the time... even today. I was looking for Pekoe and save quit multiple times to make her pop up and ping since I wanted to change her catchphrase, she was no where to be found for 3 tries. She was always either in the museum or shopping. When I save quit the 4th time, I finally found her, in her house. Ugh, I love her so much, but omg whenever I wanna do something, she's never there. I took a pic of her sitting with Walt on the bench a few hours later though, so I guess that makes up for this morning's mishap lol


----------



## DCB (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't ever find Bubbles. I haven't spoken to her in days, and she still won't move.


----------



## Goop (Jan 27, 2015)

I can never seem to find Ken or Fuschia! 
They're always missing, and it gets quite inconvenient when I'm looking for the owner of a lost item, and I also quite like Fuschia. So to know she's ignoring me makes my heart frown. D:​


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

Puurl hides sometimes from me whenever I try to talk to her. Makes me sad since she's my second favorite villager. 
Plus sometimes Coco poofs and I can't find her. Mostly off to the shops she ends up.


----------



## Boobwyn (Feb 12, 2015)

Lately I can't find Marina or Poppy


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 13, 2015)

i haven't noticed villagers avoiding me...


----------



## JSS (Feb 13, 2015)

Mine are always around somewhere. It's random which ones, but at least one always tends to be outside on Main Street or at Nook's, The Able Sisters, Re-Tail, Club LOL (at night), at the beach, or even in another villager's house. They can also be at the Museum if you have donated anything there, and at Brewster's Caf? if you have it. I don't have either of these two places because I haven't donated anything after restarting my town, precisely because I never go to the Museum and in my first town I hated it when villagers hid themselves there. I also don't like the exterior look of the Caf?. But check all these places if you're missing someone.  You can also save, quit and open the game again to shuffle through which villagers are hanging around in town or at their homes.

For me, at other times someone is missing, but after I go to Main Street and come back they are inside their house again, but that could be because the game couldn't place them in the Museum so it just resets them.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 14, 2015)

I think Blaire hates me. Either that or she's getting lost in all the bamboo that's overtaken her part of town. Girlfriend is never out in front of her house or in its immediate area (as far as I can tell, but again, BAMBOO EVERYWHERE) so who knows.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 14, 2015)

Savannah avoids me the most. She placed her house in the upper, hardest to reach corner of my town and she maintains her walking distance within that vicinity.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 15, 2015)

i feel so too.
sometimes i dont see some villagers for days haha 
i guess they are always in the museum c: 
especially cole and stitches always avoided me! havent seen stitches for 4 days haha omg


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

I almost never see Fauna...


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 15, 2015)

I absolutely love Merengue, but I can never find her.
The thing that stinks is that I have Marina too, so whenever I use the megaphone and say "Merengue" Marina is always like "FOLLOW MY VOICE" like wow


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 16, 2015)

Blaire is no longer with me... but ever since Pecan took her place as the resident snooty squirrel, it seems Marshal is much harder to find than he used to be! I wonder why that is.

See, Marshal moved in directly behind my house, and every time I booted up the game he was either inside with the lights on or wandering around mine watering my flowers and making sulky faces in my general direction. When Pecan moved in, she put her plot right next to his house, and now I always see her outside instead! I have to go hunting for Marshal since she arrived. Maybe he doesn't like her? LOL


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 16, 2015)

CainWolf said:


> It seems that more often than not there are some villagers that are around every time I turn on my game and I see them every day strolling about, but there are some that I have to search every Nook's and cranny (bad pun is bad) before I manage to stumble across them in the last place I look. Since Colton moved in from the campsite I have only seen him in town twice in the past couple weeks while on my main, and Sparro is fairly elusive as well. I swear this one time I was looking for Sparro I checked the town, Brewster's cafe, all the stores, all the museum exhibits, villager houses, then I went back to Brewster's and found him (not the first time a jock teleported around town, this one time I ran past Bam on the way to the store and when I walked in he was already there). I know some villager types aren't even awake at certain times but I don't have these problems with Julian and Sterling so I don't think it has anything to do with personality type. There are even times when I log into my alt character and they suddenly appear in town after I was unable to find them, I swear they're avoiding my mayor or something.
> 
> I think it might just be bad luck but it seems odd that it's always those two that I can't find unless I hunt them down (there have been others in the past but currently it's just them that do this). I think it's hilarious although a bit annoying since I'm trying to be friends with Sparro, does anyone else have this kind of thing happen?



No, I don't have that problem... Unless I do, and don't realize it or something. That must be annoying, to try to find a villager and you have to loo everywhere to find him/her.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 17, 2015)

SUPER annoying. And it only happens when you really wanna get something done asap, too.


----------



## CapnRecon (Feb 19, 2015)

Before I reset the town, Ankha would always be in either Brewster's or the Museum. I would end up finding her milling around town at like 8 pm later. But not even four days into New Chapter, Ava has been at Main Street all day. She's either in Able Sisters or staring into Nookling Junction's window. I usually don't mind, unless I need villagers to give me something to do while I wait for a shop of some sort to open. Usually Nook's Homes. And on an off-note, I think Bones has it in for me. Second day in town he wanted me to catch him a Stringfish.


----------



## Bueller (Feb 19, 2015)

I've never had this problem in my current village, but in my old one it seemed near impossible to find Phoebe when I played. She was always wandered around the village in different areas.


----------



## ecclesi-uh (Feb 20, 2015)

Avery. I can go weeks without talking to him because I never see him wandering around town. (And I rarely hunt down villagers anyways unless someone said they're getting ready to move)


----------



## Marisska (Feb 20, 2015)

Pietro. No matter what I did or what time I played he was never around. He was either shopping, in Main Street or in the Museum, but never in town...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2015)

I always don't notice, but Frita always does this to me, she started telling me when i would talk to her that it had been a while, when I play every day. So she avoids me because I run around my town all day talking to everyone I want to keep so they wont leave me. =[


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2015)

ecclesi-uh said:


> Avery. I can go weeks without talking to him because I never see him wandering around town. (And I rarely hunt down villagers anyways unless someone said they're getting ready to move)



I had this problem with him too, he would always be in the museum, so when people who ask me to deliver things to him it would be a chore to find him!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Blaire is no longer with me... but ever since Pecan took her place as the resident snooty squirrel, it seems Marshal is much harder to find than he used to be! I wonder why that is.
> 
> See, Marshal moved in directly behind my house, and every time I booted up the game he was either inside with the lights on or wandering around mine watering my flowers and making sulky faces in my general direction. When Pecan moved in, she put her plot right next to his house, and now I always see her outside instead! I have to go hunting for Marshal since she arrived. Maybe he doesn't like her? LOL



Okay, so now Marshal is in the flowers around my house all the time again. Pecan too. Seems they've resolved their issues with each other 

Klaus, however, is elusive as all hell. He's never home, but I can't find him around town, either. He's probably in the maze that is the museum and I'm not gonna trudge through all those exhibits just to say hello to him. Wish he'd stay home more often~


----------



## wenymi (Mar 1, 2015)

Beau! I've never seen the inside of his house yet. I always find him at the Museum looking at the fishes. Yet he never walks around town T.T


----------



## n64king (Mar 1, 2015)

Nearly everytime someone moves in it seems like they hide in the museum in the last room I'll check. I don't get why that happens. But Pietro still will hide in the Museum.


----------



## Sashataras (Mar 1, 2015)

Beau, he is always on home screen but i can never find him in my town.


----------



## RiceBunny (Mar 2, 2015)

Flurry and Muffy. They're always hiding. They're *never* inside their home, and never anywhere in town. If I want to talk to them, I have to go on a witch hunt.


----------



## Eileane (Mar 3, 2015)

Marshall.  Is very difficult sell him in the town...


----------

